# Interesting article



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I know in years gone by, I have been guilty of removing a bill or two for pics. It's technically against the law now. Good article supporting the reasons not to remove a bill from the water.
http://www.marlinmag.com/removing-billfish-from-water-proves-deadly


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with the article, yet think it should still be a matter of personal choice. Why not get a quick pic of one's 1st Sail or White, when some guy in his multi-million boat with professional crew kills yet another big blue for fuel money and a trophy. And why do we trash the guy who has fished a pier all his life and he catches a sail and kills it. 

One thing I've learned from Central America is how well they take the photo op and how few photo ops they offer. The crews keep the fish in the water, I'm talking head down where it can breath; while getting everyone lined up for the pic, then carefully lift the fish overall the rail, snap the pic and in a few seconds the fish is back in the water; and then they fully resuscitate the fish before the release. These fish are amazingly calm.

I fully support proper release and try to refrain from judgement as to what others do.

Tight lines and clean releases!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Smoked sailfish is pretty dang fine.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, so no need to note that again. Keeping any fish out of the water for MINUTES for a photo is asinine. If you're getting a shot, be ready, pull it out for a couple seconds, and then get it back into the water. The fish is tired from its fight. It just exerted the shit out of itself. Keeping the fish--any fish--out of the water for an extended period for a photo is irresponsible.


----------

